# Sign war



## Seb (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## smhbbag (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## TimV (Aug 19, 2008)

Only the elect....naw.


----------



## Matthew1034 (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 19, 2008)

The Pope has the keys to the Kingdom, if he wants to open the door and let dogs and rocks in then he can.

I've seen the keys, they are on a big ring and he keeps them in a big pocket. In his other pocket he has a bunch of carrots that he keeps teasing Bunny Rabbit with. Sometimes Mr. Moose would get in on the teasing. Most of the time Mr. Green Jeans would save the day by moderating the conflict while Grand Father Clock would watch with passive amusement. Man, I loved that show.


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 19, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> The Pope has the keys to the Kingdom, if he wants to open the door and let dogs and rocks in then he can.
> 
> I've seen the keys, they are on a big ring and he keeps them in a big pocket. In his other pocket he has a bunch of carrots that he keeps teasing Bunny Rabbit with. Sometimes Mr. Moose would get in on the teasing. Most of the time Mr. Green Jeans would save the day by moderating the conflict while Grand Father Clock would watch with passive amusement. Man, I loved that show.


 
_Moi aussi._

[video=youtube;k7cNota7aHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7cNota7aHs[/video]

Margaret


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Margaret, I had almost forgotten that the whole world was black and white back then.


----------

